# Unitronic Intake Sale



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce its *JULY INTAKE SALE*. Starting on July 5, extending through July 24, 2016, Unitronic Cold Air Intakes will be *UP TO 15% off* retail pricing.
For more information, please browse our website at www.getunitronic.com and choose your vehicle's year, make, model, and engine from the drop-down selections.

Then use the Unitronic Dealer Locator Tool to find your nearest Authorized Unitronic Dealer.



*Applicable Products*
Unitronic Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake for 1.8/2.0 TSI Gen3 (MQB)
Unitronic Cold Air Intake for 2.0 TSI Gen3
Unitronic Cold Air Intake for 2.0 TSI Gen2
Unitronic Cold Air Intake for 2.0 TFSI
Unitronic Cold Air Intake for 2.0 TFSI (GolfR/S3)


----------

